# In the bag, in the rain..............



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

When I got home from work it was just too hot to walk in the woods so I drank beer instead. Getting close to dark and the clouds rolled in and it cooled off. Decided to take a walk. First I found about 5 pounds of oysters in the usual spots. The season is winding down and last week I found 20 pounds in the same spots. Then I found the first Sulfur shelf of the season, about 10 pounds, laying right on the ground! Last nights storm must have knocked it off. Got good and wet but that don't matter when you got a bucket full of 'shrooms! Shoulda bought more butter and garlic though..................


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

DangIt ~~~

We've been so busy, and I'm so lacking in experience, I didn't even know that Oyster season is already winding down!

I'd better get out and check our woods in the morning.

I don't "know" "sulphur" but if I find something that "might be" I'll be checking with you ....... have you got a photo?

When do "hen-o-the-woods" show up --- or are they already done for this season?


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

That's one big sulfur shelf! I found some oysters while driving to work last week, a little late, the bugs were working them over.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

tallpines, I'm not sure about your neck of the woods, but here in Virginia the hen of the woods start in September and can go until late October or even November. 

Sulphur shelf or chicken of the woods would be all summer long depending on rain. Oysters can too, but not as likely in the heat of the summer. 

Morels are still my favorite, but harder to get the 30 to 50 lbs like I find the hens here.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Yes, sulfur shelf can appear from now through the fall. Look on oak trees. I've read that oysters can appear at any time but my experience is that this is about the end of the season here. I actually "road hunted" them last week in Chippawa National Forest" in Northern MN and filled 2 5 gallon pails. Turns our the sulfur shelfs were riddled with bugs and I was only able to recover a couple of quarts of good meat. The oysters often have bugs too but they are much easier to clean up. Tallpines, there are a lot of good sulfur shelf pics online, and if you do a search on this forum for my name and "mushrooms" you will find several pictures of sulfurs, Hen-o-the-woods, and oysters. The oysters grow on dead or dying trees (usually poplar around here) and smell of anise. I often smell them before I see them. In a good year (and if this rain keeps up it will be a good year) I will find 150 pounds of hens in my woods. They usually show up late August/early September here.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Found some more sulfurs today. Not as big as the first one but bug free. In the dehydrator now.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

tallpines...Here are two photos. The first is a sulfur shelf "chicken of the woods" and the last two are of "hen of the woods" hope it helps. These were two of the first non morel mushrooms I started looking for, since there aren't any deadly look alikes.


----------

